# Need help with this Muegge Emerald Bottle 4oz 5 3/4"



## nathancjackson (May 18, 2020)

Hi everyone,

First time poster here and recently introduced to the hobby. I am looking for information on this Emerald Green Muegge 4oz bottle. It stands 5 3/4" tall and is embossed with the 3IV symbol, which I gather indicates 4oz. I have looked over many bottle collecting sites/forums/auction results and can't seem to find any info on this 4oz variant. If anyone could provide some info to me it would be very much appreciated! Interested in history, production numbers, age and maybe value if that's known?

Thanks!


----------



## steviep (May 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

It's very GREEN, isn't it? Nice colored western drug store bottle. Your right. It is 4 ounces.  That weird looking 3, is not a 3. It's actually a druggist symbol for ounces. That's a keeper.

Also, check this >> http://jtenlen.drizzlehosting.com/ORBios/namuegge.txt


----------



## nathancjackson (May 18, 2020)

steviep said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's very GREEN, isn't it? Nice colored western drug store bottle. Your right. It is 4 ounces.  That weird looking 3, is not a 3. It's actually a druggist symbol for ounces. That's a keeper.
> 
> Also, check this >> http://jtenlen.drizzlehosting.com/ORBios/namuegge.txt


Thanks very much for the info! Ha and yes it is quite Green! I am finding plenty of info on the 3,6,and 12oz variants but am stumped here. A note on historicbottles.com mentioned that they had heard sizes outside of the standard 3,6 and 12 existed but had never seen them before. That's the closest I've come to any acknowledgment of other sizes even existing....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 18, 2020)

If you google search muegge pharmacist baker oregon lots of bottles and information come up. Nice bottle! Thanks for the post Nathan.


----------



## hemihampton (May 18, 2020)

Nice Bottle, I'd assume it has good Value being green as most druggist/pharmacy/medicine bottles seem to be Clear or Aqua. Nice Find.  And Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 19, 2020)

I think I saw someone selling one of these for about $90 at the Springfield National Show a couple years ago. Nice bottle, always love the druggists!


----------



## nathancjackson (May 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your help with this. Any and all info is very valuable!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I think I saw someone selling one of these for about $90 at the Springfield National Show a couple years ago. Nice bottle, always love the druggists!


Not that it will sell but i see one on Ebay for $400. They were bidding on one yesterday, it was up to i think $37 and had 6 day left. Wonder what it gets up to. I am watching it just to see. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 19, 2020)

There is a sold one on eBay for $66 dollars plus shipping


----------



## Timelypicken (May 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not that it will sell but i see one on Ebay for $400. They were bidding on one yesterday, it was up to i think $37 and had 6 day left. Wonder what it gets up to. I am watching it just to see. ROBBYBOBBY64.


The one they are asking $400 for has a gold color plating on the letters. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-We...743982?hash=item594d67e5ae:g:5tkAAOSwxZter0Ve


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2020)

I think that is just paint. Some guys do that to highlight the embossing. Unless he says it is not. I never got that far into the listing.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> The one they are asking $400 for has a gold color plating on the letters. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-We...743982?hash=item594d67e5ae:g:5tkAAOSwxZter0Ve


Hey Timelypicken ,I hate to disagree but it is just a gold paint marker was used to highlight the embossing. Some collectors do this.  Send the seller a question about the colorization if you don't believe me. 
  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Timelypicken (May 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey Timelypicken ,I hate to disagree but it is just a gold paint marker was used to highlight the embossing. Some collectors do this.  Send the seller a question about the colorization if you don't believe me.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


I’m sure that’s what it is. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I’m sure that’s what it is. Thanks for letting me know


I sent the seller the question anyway. I do think he wants too much but who know. I am watching another one that is being bid on Ebay. Lets see how much it goes for before we judge anyones pricing.  ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treasurekidd (May 21, 2020)

Norman A. Muegge graduated from the St. Louis College of Pharmacy in 1904 according to this 1917 trade publication. Beautiful bottle!!


----------



## dh1786 (May 21, 2020)

that emerald green is one of my weaknesses!!!  nice


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

Like kryptonite.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

That's a gorgeous Rx bottle! Great color and embossing!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I’m sure that’s what it is. Thanks for letting me know


He replied to my question that it is gold paint.


----------



## nathancjackson (May 26, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> That's a gorgeous Rx bottle! Great color and embossing!


Thank you! Still trying to find info on the specific bottle in the 4oz variant. Amazing how much info there is, yet so little about this version.....

Everyone here has been great - all so helpful.


----------

